

Tea Party Clones Facebook - gee_totes
https://www.teapartycommunity.com/

======
gee_totes
Site now seems to be down, possibly overloaded. Screenshot from archive.org:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20130105055715/https://www.teapar...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130105055715/https://www.teapartycommunity.com/)

